# Sore Joints



## seattlemama

The last week or so my knuckles and all the joints in my hands and feet have been really sore. It hurts to open and close my hands and my feet feel sore to walk on. Does anyone else have this? It feels almost like arthritis or something, not that I have that either, but Im guessing that would be what it feels like. I thought maybe its from being swollen...?


----------



## bev309

I've had this for the last couple of weeks as my hands have been slightly swollen - when I told my MW she said it is because of the extra fluid retention. Haven't experienced any pain like this in my feet though - even though they swell up horribly. The other pain I have is when moving hands / feet too quickly, because of the swelling it feels as though I have ripped my skin open - again I guess this is the extra water retention:hissy:


----------



## luckyme225

My hands and feet have been swollen and in pain for awhile now, sometimes they even go a bit numb in areas. My hands get really sore after typing to long and my feet do not enjoy walking the least bit. Hope you feel better soon hun!


----------



## Louisa K

Yeah I've had this really bad, esp at night and first thing in the morning.. I can just about open and close my hand and I have a really weak grip.. Its a horrible feeling..

During the night I can't even pick up my pillow that moves from between my legs !! Nights are awful... :(

I told my MW who told me it's common during the later stages of pregnancy and it's called Carpal Tunnel.. She wrote it in my notes, so might be worth mentioning..


----------



## seattlemama

Aw good to know. Im glad Im not the only one. I was worried something was wrong with me. Its so uncomfortable. I guess we just have to sit it out and wait for our LOs to come so we can be somewhat comfy again...


----------



## pepperflake

:hugs: Awful, isn't it? I have it too. Mostly though my arm/hand is just weak and goes numb if I do anything with it for more than a minute. My feet hurt when I walk too. It feels like they are going to burst. The joys of pregnancy! :baby:


----------



## JennyLynn512

I notice this more in my feet than I do my hands. My hands haven't suffered from swelling at all yet, just my feet. When I wake up in the mornings or in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, I can barely walk my feet are so sore. It feels like I just went out and ran a couple miles barefoot or in heels, my feet are that sore. Once I get walking around, it seems to go away, but the initial feet hitting the floor is horrible!!


----------



## KarenLV

Join the club! Thats what water retention does to you.


----------



## Steph06

I just started to feel the pain in my hand joints last night. when I woke up this morning I noticed my hands were a lil swollen. So are my feet but nothing too extreme. I was freaking out because I had not dealt with this issue throughout my pregnancy until now at 38 weeks. I'm hoping its normal. 

<3 stef


----------



## seattlemama

Its normal. I didnt really start swelling til about 37 weeks. I would get a little bit swollen here and there before that but nothing like now! I can push in on my ankles and they stay indented like memory foam, sick!


----------



## Louisa K

OMG im so glad im not the only one who can do that!! It is pretty damn sick though, my ankles are so ugly these days..


----------

